# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  ~×!×} سكرابز افلام كرتون{ ×!×~

## Hussain.T

السلآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته

اليوم جآيب ليكم سكرآبزآت كشوخيآت تابعوا الصور
















للتحميل 

إن شآء الله عجبوكم

تحيآتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،* 

*عدل حركآآآت مره خفيفين دم  ،،*

*يحًمسووو الوآحد يتعلم بس عشآإن يستخدمهم ،،*

*تسلم الإيدين شبل ع الطرح الروعه ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيـه ع الطرح خفيف الدم  ،*

*مآإنحرم جديدك ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مسآء الخير ،* 
> 
> *عدل حركآآآت مره خفيفين دم  ،،*
> 
> *يحًمسووو الوآحد يتعلم بس عشآإن يستخدمهم ،،*
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين شبل ع الطرح الروعه ،*
> 
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيـه ع الطرح خفيف الدم  ،*
> ...



هههه

عجل في أمل نشوفك فنانة المنتدى 

يلا تعلمي علشان شرشبيل هههه

الله يعافيك اختي

وشكرا ع المرور الرآئع

اسعدني وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*حويييييويين ..!*
*وشكلهم مرره غرييب هههه* 
*جـآري التـحميل ..!~*
*يسـلمووش يالمبدع ..}*
*وبإنتظآر جديدكـ ..~*
*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## مضراوي

واو
كلهم روووعه
يعطيك الف عاافيه 
تحياتي
مضراوي

----------


## Hussain.T

> *حويييييويين ..!*
> *وشكلهم مرره غرييب هههه* 
> *جـآري التـحميل ..!~*
> *يسـلمووش يالمبدع ..}*
> *وبإنتظآر جديدكـ ..~*
> 
> *سي يوو ..!*



هههه

عليش بالعاآفية كـــــبرياء

تتهني بهم

وان شآء منهم فآيده

الله يسلمك

شكرآ ع المرور الروووعه

نورتينا

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> واو
> كلهم روووعه
> يعطيك الف عاافيه 
> تحياتي
> مضراوي



الروووعه حضورك هنا اخويي مضراوي

الله يعآفيك

وشكرا ع الطله الحلوه

لآعدمنا هالحضور الرآئع

تحيآتي

----------


## همسة ألم

*الله شكلم مررررره حلويييييييييين* 
*عجبونيييي وااااجد*
*والله شكلي أني إلي باحاول أتعلم* 
*بس علشان شرشبيل* 
*خخخخخخ*
*يسلموووو عزيزي شبل الطفوف* 
*على الطرح النايس* 
*موفق* 
*تحيآآتووووووووووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واااااااااااااااااااو
حلقنا في ذكريات الماضي 
تسلم دياتك شبل

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
وااااااااااااااااااااو
مره فن وحلوين يسلموا ع الطرح
أخوي الجميل
ماننحرم من أبداعاتك المتواصلة
تحياااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## Hussain.T

> *الله شكلم مررررره حلويييييييييين* 
> *عجبونيييي وااااجد*
> *والله شكلي أني إلي باحاول أتعلم* 
> *بس علشان شرشبيل* 
> *خخخخخخ*
> *يسلموووو عزيزي شبل الطفوف* 
> *على الطرح النايس* 
> *موفق* 
> *تحيآآتووووووووووو*



اي مو يقولوا القلب وما يهوى  :wink: 

يلا تعلمي علشآن شرشبيل كان تستفيدي

الله يسلمك اختي

وشكرا ع المرور العطر

تحيآتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> واااااااااااااااااااو
> حلقنا في ذكريات الماضي 
> تسلم دياتك شبل



هههه

اي والله كلامك صحيح 

مآضي ملون ويا السنافر 

هههه

الله يسلمك خالتي

شكرا ع المرور الرووعه

اسعدني وجودك

تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

> مساء الخير..
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااو
> مره فن وحلوين يسلموا ع الطرح
> أخوي الجميل
> ماننحرم من أبداعاتك المتواصلة
> 
> تحياااااااتو...سمورهـ



مسآء النور والخيرآت

من ذوقك الحلو اختي

وشكرا لك ع المرور الحلو

نورتينا

لآعدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااء الله ع هييك سكررابزات 
رووعه وعجبووني لأستخدامهم في تصاميم خاصه :)
الله يعطييك العافيه اخووي شبل الطفوف 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بخير

----------


## المستحييل

*روعه روعه خطيرين من قلب..*
*يعيطك الف عافيه على الطرح الممميز ..*
*المستحيل..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب 

يعطيك العافية 
اخوي شبل 
على الحركات الحلو 
تم التحميل  

تحياتي لك

----------


## روح الانسانيه

للاسف الرابط لايعمل

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ليلاس

حلوييييييين


تسلم أخوي ع الطرح الراااااااائع


ربي يعطييييييك العاااافية


ما ننحرم

----------

